# BBQ Pit Masters Season 2



## Thom Emery (Jul 25, 2010)

http://tlc.discovery.com/videos/bbq-pitmasters/

This is going to be fun


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 25, 2010)

how bout that Diva Q?  I was rofl when she started bitchin about
doing ribs with Trigg.


You know they say he carries a gun in his boot.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 25, 2010)

You mean Johnny "Triggs", right??!!  LOL!!  I heard he carries Wild Turkey in his diamond encrusted waling stick too...no, wait, that was Evil Kenevil!  LOL!!

I am hopeful the format does the show well!!  That reaction to the gator from Diva was GREAT!!


----------



## spott77 (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't see me tuning into this one, honestly.  They went from a behind the scene look at competition BBQ with a bit of comic relief to just another Damn IRON CHEF format.  Granted this one might have more competitors with Southern Accents.   Hasn't this format been tried already, and failed?   
I know there is just so many ways you can show the contests meats being cooked, but come on There are so many teams out there competing that it shouldn't be too hard to put together compelling storylines.   
I know the food contest genre is everywhere now but do we really need another show of how to cook some crazy ingredient?  I think its been covered a million times by now.  Don't get me wrong I hope they do well and its good for some in the BBQ world to get some exposure I just think that moving to this format wasn't the best way to move the show forward.  Personally I would have pulled in a couple of new teams that compete everywhere and then brought in a smaller team at every venue they went to show the prep for guys not rolling around in a rig like Myron's.  Build the story about who the people of BBQ really are.  After all that is the formula for most all the popular shows on TLC, did anyone really watch American Choppers for the bikes, or was it the personalities that drove the show?  Just my opinion and I know what it's worth.  At least my DVR will have a little more free space this year.  

Dave


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 25, 2010)

Dave, interesting perspective, and much rings true.  I don't think there are enough bbq secrets
and techniques left out there to reveal during a series, so to be truly interesting to the largest
audience, you would need to focus on the personalities.  Perhaps they will be fun to watch.

But from a production standpoint, you must realize a sliding scale of what will attract what demographic
or section of audience.  Folks just getting into comp bbq will view this as must-see tv.  Every trick
revealed will be gold.  The folks who compete that don't really have many questions left may tune
in just for fun, or to keep up with events.  Those that don't compete will be attracted merely for
the reality show competition experience.  

 I'm gonna give it a chance just because Diva is in it, but the new host got things started off on
the wrong foot on his network tv debut.  Hope it's good, but I sure won't cry if it's a miss.


----------



## Thom Emery (Jul 25, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Dave, interesting perspective, and much rings true.  I don't think there are enough bbq secrets
> and techniques left out there to reveal during a series, so to be truly interesting to the largest
> audience, you would need to focus on the personalities.  Perhaps they will be fun to watch.
> 
> ...




Good assessment of the deal


----------



## 3 Olives (Jul 25, 2010)

spott77 said:
			
		

> did anyone really watch American Choppers for the bikes, or was it the personalities that drove the show?  Just my opinion and I know what it's worth.  At least my DVR will have a little more free space this year.
> 
> Dave


I really enjoyed American Choppers because of the bikes and turned it off when it became scripted. Deadliest Catch was great at first, became scripted, and then became good again. Perhaps this show will do the same thing.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 25, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Dave, interesting perspective, and much rings true.  I don't think there are enough bbq secrets
> and techniques left out there to reveal during a series,* so to be truly interesting to the largest
> audience, you would need to focus on the personalities.  Perhaps they will be fun to watch.*
> But from a production standpoint, you must realize a sliding scale of what will attract what demographic
> ...



And we all know that Diva has* NO *personality!!!!!!


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 25, 2010)

I think the old format is better.They took a new idea for a show and turned it into a show I can see on The Food Network just about any night of the week. I like to see what people go through to get ready for Comps and stuff and how they adapt when things don't go their way. I really don't care how they are going to prepare alligator, I probably never cook it.


----------



## Justaguy (Jul 25, 2010)

I liked the way it was and judging from this trailer I'm a little disappointed.  But I understand why they needed to change it to broaden the audience.  I'm sure I'll probably watch it.  
Is Diva always going to be on it?  If she is it'll make it more watchable for me since I'll know who to root for.

Completely unrelated I've heard alligator is the healthiest meat out there.


----------



## spott77 (Jul 25, 2010)

Vermin999 said:
			
		

> I think the old format is better.They took a new idea for a show and turned it into a show I can see on The Food Network just about any night of the week. I like to see what people go through to get ready for Comps and stuff and how they adapt when things don't go their way. I really don't care how they are going to prepare alligator, I probably never cook it.



And that is exactly my point.  There are 10 of these types of shows just different Topics (cakes, cupcakes, etc) on Food Network at any given time of day.  
Alligator or armadillo or anything else they decide to throw at the contestants is nothing more than Reality Game show crap. What's next are they going to add having to eat worms before you can put your food on the grill?  It has nothing to do with BBQ or being a Pit Master.  IMO 

Basically I really enjoyed watching last season and think there were many ways to work the BBQ Circuit into the show and still make it something people would watch.  I remember seeing comments here and elsewhere on BBQ boards about how people were coming up to those of us that cook like this and genuinely asking questions and were excited about BBQ competitions.  I fear they missed a great opportunity.  I really think we've seen this show before wasn't there something like this on Versus a couple of years back.  I seem to remember Ray Lampe and Mike Davis involved having to cut the heads off of fish.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll watch because of Diva Q!!! :supz:


----------



## Griff (Jul 26, 2010)

What Puff said. We'll all be saying we knew her back when.


----------



## tnbarbq (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't get too excited.  Looks like all the cake competitions on Food Network.  I may give it a try if Gene Simmons Family Jewels is a rerun.


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm with Puff!


----------



## spott77 (Jul 30, 2010)

This isn't a referendum on Diva Q.  I hope she did great and kicked @$$ in the competition.  It's just that they missed an opportunity.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm gunning for Diva. She knows her way around a pit and has all the support of her husband behind her. Diva bark's, he roll's  Sorry Valdo.

PIGS


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 2, 2010)

We had the pleasure of cooking on the show with The 3 Eyz Guys
Our episode will be  3rd  to air 
But then they do not have to show them in order of taping 
Having a microphone tape every word from 10 am to 2 am should be interesting


----------



## Koopdaddy (Aug 13, 2010)

I watched last nights episode. I liked seeing what the contestants did to prepare and cook their food, but aside from that all I got out of it was that Myron has an ego the size of texas, most of the contestants cant cook anything but bbq.


Shrug, I will probably watch the other episodes but I wouldn't call it amazing.


----------



## Strike BBQ (Aug 25, 2010)

If they decided that the show was not working and cancelled the rest of theseason, never to show it - would we complain?


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 26, 2010)

YES ... I'm a reality show junkie and I have not seen Diva Q & Big Mista. I would rather have last years format, but will take any BBQ show.


----------



## Jon-WX5NCO (Aug 26, 2010)

I didn't get to see any of season 2.  I'm tied up in meetings on Thursday nights.  Hopefully they will show the re-runs on a weekend or something.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 27, 2010)

I think Diva's episode is next week.


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 27, 2010)

Strike BBQ said:
			
		

> If they decided that the show was not working and cancelled the rest of theseason, never to show it - would we complain?





LOL YEA I am on the last regular one LOL
 Sept 16 then the $100,000 final the next week
Episode 3 was the best yet


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 27, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I think Diva's episode is next week.



Diva, Mista, Big Popa and Johnny Trig next week


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 29, 2010)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> ...Episode 3 was the best yet...



Was it? :?  :?


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm having more trouble with Kevin Roberts than the show :roll:


----------



## brownkw (Aug 29, 2010)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> I'm having more trouble with Kevin Roberts than the show :roll:



Quoted for truth and justice.


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 29, 2010)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Thom Emery"uhf4orz]...Episode 3 was the best yet...



Was it? :?  :?[/quoteuhf4orz]

Yes it was


----------



## Tri Tip (Aug 30, 2010)

I like Oklahoma Joe. He’s like the uncle I never had.    I once bought a big Royal Oak offset from Lowe’s. It went back to its maker after one cook (Junk) anyway, it came with an instructional video with him showing you how to cook the 4 meats. 
As far as the show. IMHO I think the general public would appreciate the old format better and this will be the last season. This format is the same ol same ol. The mystery cook is unfair and just plain wrong! I do like seeing the teams on there.


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 30, 2010)

BBQ Pit Masters Episode 4

This week Big Mista, Diva Q, Big Poppas and Johnny Trigg 
very entertaining line up 

Just a note this is a TV show it is for entertainment purposes only 
Some in the BBQ "cult"  (now I am teasin don't get em in a wad)
are having fits over this season I wish they had changed the name
of the show for this year It was just asking for disappointment
to change it's content but use the same label  

John Markus will be on Greg's show this week 
That is courage under fire if I ever saw it


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 30, 2010)

Puff said:
			
		

> I'll watch because of Diva Q!!! :supz:



Pretty much that's it and that's all...


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup............


----------



## Griff (Aug 30, 2010)

Puff said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed.


----------



## Tri Tip (Aug 31, 2010)

Big Mista has got my vote. Hay he's our neighbor out here. It's like rooting for the Dodgers but he doesn't suck!


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 31, 2010)

from what I have been told this may be the best one for "personalities" 
and they are cooking Ribs so the shig is on


----------



## dmtky (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll watch because of Diva but the show really sucks this year.


----------



## Shores (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll throw my $.02 in. I haven't watched yet. Based on the feedback I've read and heard I'm not compelled to. If they'd kept it like last year, I would be watching. Why mainstream something just for the ratings? I think they shot themselves in the foot by doing so.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey all. 

Thanks for the nice comments. It was just so much fun to go and do this.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank goodness for Comcast HD so I could watch at 7pm.  Entertaining episode, but still won't watch any others. Good job, Diva


----------



## Griff (Sep 2, 2010)

Well done Diva.


----------



## Toby Keil (Sep 5, 2010)

dmtky said:
			
		

> I'll watch because of Diva but the show really sucks this year.



Ditto!!!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Sep 8, 2010)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Hey all.
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments. It was just so much fun to go and do this.


 You done good on gator cher!


----------



## TheSmokingDude (Sep 9, 2010)

I just watched the episode and had a big sh*t-eating grin on the whole time!  I howled at Danielle's trash talk and really enjoyed the episode.  Though I was hoping for more drama from the shig!  ;-)

Great job, Diva Q!!


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 11, 2010)

We are on Thursday


----------

